# Grumpy at night.....



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Is it just mine or is anyone else's cockatiel very grumpy at late evening... Angel gets very grumpy after 7 and hisses and nips anything by his face... Except for millet.. Is anyone else seeing this?
Here's a pic of him hissing at the camera at about 8pm...


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't worry, it is NORMAL.  Sunny's the exact same way and so are all the others. If you think about it, creatures living in the wild are more prone to predators at night because it is dark and they will be asleep so their guard would be down (except for nocturnal creatures but you get my point). Therefore, most creatures tend to be more jumpy and grumpy because instincts tell them they'd better be careful so they don't get snatched and eaten. That is why your tiel turns meaner and more defensive at night, even with you.  Just don't take it personally.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Do you put him to bed at the same time every night?
He also may be getting grumpy because he is tired.
I notice with my guys if they stay up even a little past bed time they get very grumpy and nippy.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Chase gets really grumpy around 8:30pm. I've usually put him in bed by then, so if I go to pick him up or even put my hand in his cage to move something, he hisses and bites.

I think of it as his way of saying "I'm in bed and I'm going to sleep!"


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Nope I've got one too. You can almost tell when it's bed time. He goes through a bit of a personality transplant. Monte used to go to be around 8-8:15, then we pegged it back to 8 and now it's any time from 7:30. Tonight he went to be at 20 to 8 cos he was rather "unfriendly" lol. He didn't "get up" till after 9 this morning, but it's usually between 10 to 8 and 20 past 8. So he slept in today!! Don't want to call him cranky cos he's such a sweetie lol.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Munchkin is the same. On days where she has to be woken up early I notice she gets a little cranky towards bedtime. When my sweet cuddle bug turns into a hissy monster I know it's time for an early night.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Far out !! I'm new to the forum but I love this!! It proves to me my little guy is a normal healthy happy and sometimes grouchy little man. Lol. They all have unique personalities, yet are alike in so many ways 


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Normal bedtime for my pair is 9:30, I don't go seeking them out after say 7-8. If they come to me looking for attention/love I'm always glad to provide. But I mess with them as little as possible later in the evening.


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ghosth said:


> Normal bedtime for my pair is 9:30, I don't go seeking them out after say 7-8. If they come to me looking for attention/love I'm always glad to provide. But I mess with them as little as possible later in the evening.


Dang!! Ur bird in the signature looks sooooo much like mine 
Thanx for a comment


----------

